# My Sparring Vid



## DanT (Mar 2, 2017)

Im red gloves, any constructive criticism is much appreciated.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 2, 2017)

It looks good, You have a few stance issues, and you need to bring your hand back to near your face after punching, but it is a good start.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 2, 2017)

DanT said:


> Im red gloves, any constructive criticism is much appreciated.


I have some things to say but would like to know a little more detail about the sparring. Things like what was your strategy, was there something you were specifically working on. etc.  The more background information the better I can make recommendation.


----------



## DanT (Mar 2, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> I have some things to say but would like to know a little more detail about the sparring. Things like what was your strategy, was there something you were specifically working on. etc.  The more background information the better I can make recommendation.


I'm wearing the red gloves. me and my kung fu brother were just going at it, trying to apply our wing Chun. In terms of rules just no kicking the knees or groin, and no hitting the neck obviously. We couldn't really catch kicks and sweep because of the floor.


----------



## DanT (Mar 2, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> It looks good, You have a few stance issues, and you need to bring your hand back to near your face after punching, but it is a good start.


Care to mention the specific stance issues? Any criticism is good!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 2, 2017)

DanT said:


> I'm wearing the red gloves. me and my kung fu brother were just going at it, trying to apply our wing Chun. In terms of rules just no kicking the knees or groin, and no hitting the neck obviously. We couldn't really catch kicks and sweep because of the floor.


Did you have a strategy or were you just throwing punches?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 2, 2017)

DanT said:


> Care to mention the specific stance issues? Any criticism is good!


There are a couple instances where your feet are just plain too far apart, Shallow up a little, Geeze, And, life just works better if both feet are pointing toward the target, You can duck out the back foot for stability, here and there, but you have no forward launch, with that shallower stance, I was telling you about.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 2, 2017)

Sorry, but I can't not say it...  You know you're supposed to wear you cup under your pants, right?

I was going to say what I think Touch of Death is getting at...

You're bending too far forward and backward at times.  It's like you're reaching too far to punch at times, exposing your face and I think the top of your head at one point.  You leaned back too far a few times to avoid getting hit.  That exposed your abdomen and put you off balance to set you up for a good sweep (if your opponent could sweep).

I don't know Wing Chun, so I won't go further.

It's easy to play armchair quarterback   One of these days I'll figure out how to post on YouTube and let everyone pick me apart in retaliation.

Edit:  This post and Touch of Death's post crossed.  Maybe he didn't mean what I thought he meant.


----------



## dudewingchun (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice. Good that you are sparring. 

Your sifu is the one to give you tips. Id say just need to find your range and try to relax a bit.


----------



## DanT (Mar 2, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Sorry, but I can't not say it...  You know you're supposed to wear you cup under your pants, right?
> 
> I was going to say what I think Touch of Death is getting at...
> 
> ...


I can't get my junk to fit in the jock. No but actually this jock is for the outside of pants, I have one for underneath that I use sometimes as well. I will try to lean less, thanks for the tips!


----------



## DanT (Mar 2, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> There are a couple instances where your feet are just plain too far apart, Shallow up a little, Geeze, And, life just works better if both feet are pointing toward the target, You can duck out the back foot for stability, here and there, but you have no forward launch, with that shallower stance, I was telling you about.


I'll play around with different widths Saturday morning when I spar next, thanks for that!


----------



## Danny T (Mar 2, 2017)

Relax,
Adjust your stance. It is too wide.
You are leaning too often as well in what appears to be your over committing to punching the opponent.
Learn to accept getting hit. It will help you relax.
It appears a lot of your punches are arcing punches vs straight. Many seem almost a semi-hammer fist or were you actually throwing hammer punches vs a straight punch?
Keep sparing.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 2, 2017)

DanT said:


> I'll play around with different widths Saturday morning when I spar next, thanks for that!


You still want to be down, but it's more, a knee thing.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 3, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> I don't know Wing Chun, so I won't go further.


Oh so that's what he was doing? I wasn't sure and didn't want to assume.


----------



## Dylan9d (Mar 3, 2017)

DanT said:


> Im red gloves, any constructive criticism is much appreciated.



You are dropping your hands to much, and your punches look like hammerfists instead of straight punches.

Im not Wing Chun expert like these other guys but yeah thats what i saw.

I do appreciate you putting yourself out there, but for someone that trains like a professional fighter I expected more.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 3, 2017)

I will go plus one on the reaching issue. Use your footwork to move into a position to punch.  Rather than trying to punch from wherever you are at the time.


----------



## KPM (Mar 3, 2017)

DanT said:


> Im red gloves, any constructive criticism is much appreciated.




Congrats Dan!  That was actually recognizable Wing Chun!!!  

Thanks for sharing!   My advice...work the angles more.  Of course, I am coming from a perspective of TWC footwork, because that is what I've found to work best in a sparring situation.  Angle off to give yourself the advantage and put the opponent/partner at a disadvantage. Another useful thing I take from JKD.....learn to punch in combo's from various angles.   Only doing straight chain punches is very limiting when sparring.  Work on throwing hooking shots to the body and head from in close, somewhat like a boxer.  So a good strategy to use is to angle off to the opponent's "blind side" so he only has one arm to bring into the mix, and then unload with a combo to the body and head.  He won't be able to stop them all from that position.


----------



## DanT (Mar 3, 2017)

Dylan9d said:


> You are dropping your hands to much, and your punches look like hammerfists instead of straight punches.
> 
> Im not Wing Chun expert like these other guys but yeah thats what i saw.
> 
> I do appreciate you putting yourself out there, but for someone that trains like a professional fighter I expected more.


Just more motivation for me to work harder! I got a long way to go, and I appreciate the tips. I'll focus on keeping my hands up more next round.


----------



## DanT (Mar 3, 2017)

drop bear said:


> I will go plus one on the reaching issue. Use your footwork to move into a position to punch.  Rather than trying to punch from wherever you are at the time.


thanks for the tips, I'll do my best to work on that!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 3, 2017)

Since I didn't hear anything about strategy from the OP.  Here's my tip.  When you spar or fight you have to have a strategy or some kind of plan.  Hitting just to be hitting isn't going to get you far.  I could tell that your sparring partner was hunting for openings.  You threw more punches than your sparring opponent did but many of those punches were out of range which means you are wasting energy and effort.  The worst part is that you are giving your opponent more than enough opportunity to figure out your timing and patterns of attacks and tell-tale signs. When your punches are wasted, it's like telling your opponent "Hey, this is how I throw this attack."  or "Hey, here's my timing.  If you have to throw a punch that is not in range then use that punch to close the distance.

Learn how to utilize the parry.  If your opponent put his hand or arm in the way then move it. If your opponent punches at you then move it.

Develop some kind of strategy to your fighting.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 3, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Since I didn't hear anything about strategy from the OP.  Here's my tip.  When you spar or fight you have to have a strategy or some kind of plan.  Hitting just to be hitting isn't going to get you far.  I could tell that your sparring partner was hunting for openings.  You threw more punches than your sparring opponent did but many of those punches were out of range which means you are wasting energy and effort.  The worst part is that you are giving your opponent more than enough opportunity to figure out your timing and patterns of attacks and tell-tale signs. When your punches are wasted, it's like telling your opponent "Hey, this is how I throw this attack."  or "Hey, here's my timing.  If you have to throw a punch that is not in range then use that punch to close the distance.
> 
> Learn how to utilize the parry.  If your opponent put his hand or arm in the way then move it. If your opponent punches at you then move it.
> 
> Develop some kind of strategy to your fighting.


Until he cleans up the stances and guard, a plan is, too little too late.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 3, 2017)

As others have mentioned, let your feet take you to striking range. Don't over-reach or lean.

Don't leave your arm extended at the end of a punch for no good reason. That opens you up to all kinds of nasty counters.

Don't look down at the floor. That makes you vulnerable to a lot of things and  also takes away your ability to launch any sort of solid WC based attack.

Several times as you punched with your left hand, you pulled your right arm way back behind you. Not a good idea in Wing Chun. (There are some systems which make use of that kind of motion, but even for those you have to be careful about when and how you apply it.)

You keep retreating and making space unnecessarily. Wing Chun is a close range system based on forward pressure. A couple of times you manage to cut angles when your opponent attacks instead of running away. Do more of that.

On your front kicks, you are raising up and leaning back slightly, which telegraphs your kicks, hurts your stability, and makes it harder to follow up with punches quickly. There is a time and place for leaning back in some systems, but it doesn't work so well with the WC paradigm.

On your round kicks you are dropping your arm as you kick. We do that deliberately in Muay Thai, but it ties in to the rest of the body dynamics of MT. Without those body dynamics it opens you up to counters. Is that something your instructor teaches you in your lineage?

It looks like you are throwing hammer fists as much as or more than actual straight punches. There's a time and place for hammer fists, but you have to pick your moments

I don't know what version of the WC stance your lineage teaches, but if you can establish that stance and work to keep it consistently while you are sparring it will make it easier to make all the rest of your WC work effectively.

Hope that is helpful. Good to see WC people sparring. Next step is to clean it up to be more WC.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 3, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> As others have mentioned, let your feet take you to striking range. Don't over-reach or lean.
> 
> Don't leave your arm extended at the end of a punch for no good reason. That opens you up to all kinds of nasty counters.
> 
> ...


I am one of the least Wing Chun-iest people on MT, but I've been paying attention to some of the principles folks are pointing to, and Tony has hit on something I thought I saw in this, but was waiting to hear from someone with a bit better understanding of WC. Your arms don't seem to be fully integrating to your body the way I've seen WC folks working. They are separating from your movement (shoulders moving off hips into over-extension, etc.), so your strikes are un-integrated. I think this contributes to many of the issues Tony notes. If I'm right that these are related in this way, addressing this connection between body and arms in dynamic use will improve all of these (probably not fix them completely, but remove the root cause).

WC folks, please feel free to correct this if that's not the issue.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 3, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I am one of the least Wing Chun-iest people on MT, but I've been paying attention to some of the principles folks are pointing to, and Tony has hit on something I thought I saw in this, but was waiting to hear from someone with a bit better understanding of WC. Your arms don't seem to be fully integrating to your body the way I've seen WC folks working. They are separating from your movement (shoulders moving off hips into over-extension, etc.), so your strikes are un-integrated. I think this contributes to many of the issues Tony notes. If I'm right that these are related in this way, addressing this connection between body and arms in dynamic use will improve all of these (probably not fix them completely, but remove the root cause).
> 
> WC folks, please feel free to correct this if that's not the issue.


I don't do Wing Chun, but we did Wang Chun our Kenpo, and the trick is to lead with the elbow, up the center. Like you are shooting hoops, or dialing a telephone.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 3, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I am one of the least Wing Chun-iest people on MT, but I've been paying attention to some of the principles folks are pointing to, and Tony has hit on something I thought I saw in this, but was waiting to hear from someone with a bit better understanding of WC. Your arms don't seem to be fully integrating to your body the way I've seen WC folks working. They are separating from your movement (shoulders moving off hips into over-extension, etc.), so your strikes are un-integrated. I think this contributes to many of the issues Tony notes. If I'm right that these are related in this way, addressing this connection between body and arms in dynamic use will improve all of these (probably not fix them completely, but remove the root cause).
> 
> WC folks, please feel free to correct this if that's not the issue.


You are absolutely correct. I should note that this also relates to the issue several of us noted about using footwork to get into the correct range for striking and maintaining proper stance. The way WC integrates the strikes with the body movement requires correct range and correct posture.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 3, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> Until he cleans up the stances and guard, a plan is, too little too late.


that's true. That's why I had difficulty with knowing what system he was trying to use.  His stance appeared to be more reactive and not deliberate.  They both did a good job with control and sparring speed.  They can make mistakes without worrying about being knocked out because of the mistake.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 3, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I am one of the least Wing Chun-iest people on MT, but I've been paying attention to some of the principles folks are pointing to, and Tony has hit on something I thought I saw in this, but was waiting to hear from someone with a bit better understanding of WC. Your arms don't seem to be fully integrating to your body the way I've seen WC folks working. They are separating from your movement (shoulders moving off hips into over-extension, etc.), so your strikes are un-integrated. I think this contributes to many of the issues Tony notes. If I'm right that these are related in this way, addressing this connection between body and arms in dynamic use will improve all of these (probably not fix them completely, but remove the root cause).
> 
> WC folks, please feel free to correct this if that's not the issue.


Your statements apply to martial arts in general.  It's not a WC only concept.  WC probably highlights it more as the style has little to no opportunity for "wind up" movements.  This "integration" is required in long fist systems, but there is a little more forgiveness if everything isn't  connected.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 3, 2017)

There are several areas of concern.
I believe most are driven by tension which come from not wanting to get hit.
Therefore most will be corrected by:
1. Relaxing. This will happen as you become accustomed to getting hit and truly accept getting hit. The mind will calm down, your defensive skills will increase, and your offensive skills will take over. Range will stop being a concern as you will be willing to work in the proper range for your stance and striking attacks. The over committing and leaning in will be controlled by being in the proper range as well.
2. Drill vs hard committed attacks by your training partner. Get used to having to drill under pressure driven attacks.
3. Don't attempt to correct everything at the same time. Pick one and work on correcting that then correct the others.

Accept getting hit and relaxing will make the others simple to correct.


----------



## mograph (Mar 3, 2017)

Good on you for putting yourself out there!

I have no feedback for you, but I have one thing for the person who shot the video: the phone should be turned _sideways_, to give a landscape (not portrait) format. Not only is this better for YouTube and so on, but it better allows the shooter to cover the times when the fighters move around and spread apart.

(I edit video and motion graphics for a living.)


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 3, 2017)

mograph said:


> Good on you for putting yourself out there!
> 
> I have no feedback for you, but I have one thing for the person who shot the video: the phone should be turned _sideways_, to give a landscape (not portrait) format. Not only is this better for YouTube and so on, but it better allows the shooter to cover the times when the fighters move around and spread apart.
> 
> (I edit video and motion graphics for a living.)


yes.  I don't know why so many people use portrait over landscape view when taking video.  It drives me nuts. Lol


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 3, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> yes.  I don't know why so many people use portrait over landscape view when taking video.  It drives me nuts. Lol


They didn't have the benefit of your hour of training.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 3, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> You are absolutely correct. I should note that this also relates to the issue several of us noted about using footwork to get into the correct range for striking and maintaining proper stance. The way WC integrates the strikes with the body movement requires correct range and correct posture.



I failed to mention that, but it's what sent me down that path. Leaning in often comes from using the top section of the body (shoulders and up) apart from the hips. Once I started looking at that and the other comments, it seemed likely they were all tied to the same issue.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 3, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Your statements apply to martial arts in general.  It's not a WC only concept.  WC probably highlights it more as the style has little to no opportunity for "wind up" movements.  This "integration" is required in long fist systems, but there is a little more forgiveness if everything isn't  connected.


All styles seem to have some sort of integration between arms and body. I was specifically looking to see the integration I tend to see in experienced WC folks, and it wasn't there. There are some CMA systems whose integration escapes me - it looks like stiffness to my eyes - but WC seems to make sense to me, though the actual moves are not similar to what I train.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 3, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> yes.  I don't know why so many people use portrait over landscape view when taking video.  It drives me nuts. Lol


I think people just look to see which looks biggest on the phone (and that would be portrait during most of the sparring). They forget that the video will be forced within a landscape frame, so portrait actually ends up being smaller.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 3, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> You keep retreating and making space unnecessarily. Wing Chun is a close range system based on forward pressure. A couple of times you manage to cut angles when your opponent attacks instead of running away. Do more of that.



Because wing chun is technically about what we call the turn off. Or the pivot as a defensive movement anyway. Just have to combine that with tha backwards stepping.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 3, 2017)

Danny T said:


> There are several areas of concern.
> I believe most are driven by tension which come from not wanting to get hit.
> Therefore most will be corrected by:
> 1. Relaxing. This will happen as you become accustomed to getting hit and truly accept getting hit. The mind will calm down, your defensive skills will increase, and your offensive skills will take over. Range will stop being a concern as you will be willing to work in the proper range for your stance and striking attacks. The over committing and leaning in will be controlled by being in the proper range as well.
> ...



Yeah.  You have to use your defensive system to mitigate strikes.

Running away via the head mostly does mot work.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 3, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> There are some CMA systems whose integration escapes me - it looks like stiffness to my eyes


Your eyes aren't lying to you.  If it looks this way to you then something is off. Regardless of the system nothing should look stiff.  So when you see a CMA system "doing the robot" then you can say with certainty that they are doing something wrong.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 3, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Your eyes aren't lying to you.  If it looks this way to you then something is off. Regardless of the system nothing should look stiff.  So when you see a CMA system "doing the robot" then you can say with certainty that they are doing something wrong.


It's not really that "robot" effect I'm talking about. It's...something. I've never been able to put my finger on it. I see it in some of the Jow Ga you have posted - the larger movements. I see that same thing a lot in some of the videos that Kung Fu Wang posts, where they are doing larger movements. My eyes read it as stiffness (perhaps around the shoulders or upper back), but the speed and/or balance of the movement tells me it isn't. I can't recall having seen it in smaller movements, though I do recall seeing it even in some WC forms (though there it may actually be stiffness, since I only see it in some people).


----------



## anerlich (Mar 3, 2017)

IMO, both of you are overreaching rather than getting into proper hitting range. That leads to you overextending and leaving openings.

You are both too back and forth linear, especially in defence. Several times you got overwhelmed and turned your head away to avoid strikes.

Wing Chun guys, for reasons I don't quite understand, seem to want to pride themselves on close in defence, but I personally find peekaboo / shell style coverups are way more effective defense close in, than are trying to pak and larp and bon and garn everything, especially with gloves. You get hit, but it's all on the gloves and forearms. Elbows cover the middle gates. This leaves you in a much better position to counterstrike or clinch. Just my opinion.

A few negative points. Performing under pressure is hard, criticism too easy.

But I give you +1000 for having a go and putting up the clip. Keep training, keep sparring, you will get better and better.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 4, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> It's not really that "robot" effect I'm talking about. It's...something. I've never been able to put my finger on it. I see it in some of the Jow Ga you have posted - the larger movements. I see that same thing a lot in some of the videos that Kung Fu Wang posts, where they are doing larger movements. My eyes read it as stiffness (perhaps around the shoulders or upper back), but the speed and/or balance of the movement tells me it isn't. I can't recall having seen it in smaller movements, though I do recall seeing it even in some WC forms (though there it may actually be stiffness, since I only see it in some people).


It might be me.  My shoulders are too tense or it could be that in the videos that you see I'm holding back on the technique.  If this video looks stiff then it's my shoulders and my difficulty in relaxing the upper part of my body


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 4, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Yeah.  You have to use your defensive system to mitigate strikes.
> 
> *Running away via the head mostly does mot work.*



Could you elaborate on that? Not sure what you mean by that.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 4, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> It might be me.  My shoulders are too tense or it could be that in the videos that you see I'm holding back on the technique.  If this video looks stiff then it's my shoulders and my difficulty in relaxing the upper part of my body


I guess I need to pay more attention to some videos and see if I can figure out what it is I keep "kind of" seeing. In this video, I do see what looks like some tension across the top of your shoulders (probably the most common place I for experienced people to still have tension - might even show in my left shoulder these days), but not that thing I keep kind of seeing in CMA videos from time to time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 4, 2017)

Transk53 said:


> Could you elaborate on that? Not sure what you mean by that.


By his wording, I think he's referring to trying to outrun the punch with head (and upper body) movement alone, especially in the direction of the punch. In general, especially against a partner with any skill, movement alone isn't sufficient. That's where blocks, parries, counter-punches, etc. come in.

And now DB can fill in his explanation, which may be clearer and will use fewer words.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 4, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> By his wording, I think he's referring to trying to outrun the punch with head (and upper body) movement alone, especially in the direction of the punch. In general, especially against a partner with any skill, movement alone isn't sufficient. That's where blocks, parries, counter-punches, etc. come in.
> 
> And now DB can fill in his explanation, which may be clearer and will use fewer words.



Yeah. In my limited terms, the direction of the punch is a constant. You can't change that. To me Bear is talkning about a fient. When punches don't work, you use different moves. In fact, a punch is basic, you lead off that. Then blocks become are just part of it. You lead to the kill. That could be many things, but desire is the key.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 4, 2017)

I disagree. The tools must first be there before you can work on that car. Desire may help you save up for some tools.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 4, 2017)

DanT said:


> Im red gloves, any constructive criticism is much appreciated.



I don't know anything about Kung Fu but imho I would try to incorporate more lateral movement and try to create better angles.

You are mostly attacking and retreating in a straight line forward or backward.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 4, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> I disagree. The tools must first be there before you can work on that car. Desire may help you save up for some tools.



Yeah, but more tools can be picked anywhere.


----------



## marques (Mar 4, 2017)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah, but more tools can be picked anywhere.


I like this approach rather than a "copy-paste" from one master.
On the other hand, sometimes focus on very few techniques (a subset of a style) also works pretty well...
The style should be a ladder, rather than a hermetic box.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 4, 2017)

marques said:


> I like this approach rather than a "copy-paste" from one master.
> On the other hand, sometimes focus on very few techniques (a subset of a style) also works pretty well...
> The style should be a ladder, rather than a hermetic box.



Yeah for sure, but you can only climb that ladder until ignorance prevails. A master can only tell what steps to take, it is another to find those. IE that bin lid looks quite inviting


----------



## drop bear (Mar 4, 2017)

Transk53 said:


> Could you elaborate on that? Not sure what you mean by that.



You see a punch and you try to turn your head to create space.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 4, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> By his wording, I think he's referring to trying to outrun the punch with head (and upper body) movement alone, especially in the direction of the punch. In general, especially against a partner with any skill, movement alone isn't sufficient. That's where blocks, parries, counter-punches, etc. come in.
> 
> And now DB can fill in his explanation, which may be clearer and will use fewer words.



Movement can be sufficient. But you are not running away from the punch. 

Especially as the chun doesn't have that much defensive head movement.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 4, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Movement can be sufficient. But you are not running away from the punch.
> 
> Especially as the chun doesn't have that much defensive head movement.


See? I told you it would be fewer words!


----------



## Dylan9d (Mar 4, 2017)

@DanT 

Just a question, with those helmets/headguards, do you need to use a mouthguard? Or is it like completly closed?


----------



## DanT (Mar 4, 2017)

Dylan9d said:


> @DanT
> 
> Just a question, with those helmets/headguards, do you need to use a mouthguard? Or is it like completly closed?


The face is fully covered, but I always wear a mouthguard just in case. It's more so I don't bite my tongue than anything.


----------



## KPM (Mar 5, 2017)

DanT said:


> The face is fully covered, but I always wear a mouthguard just in case. It's more so I don't bite my tongue than anything.



Yeah, everyone should use a mouthguard/gumshield regardless of whether they also have a sparring helmet.  This prevents biting the tongue, cracked teeth, and lessens the impact on the brain at least a bit if you take a shot to the jaw.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 5, 2017)

KPM said:


> Yeah, everyone should use a mouthguard/gumshield regardless of whether they also have a sparring helmet.  This prevents biting the tongue, cracked teeth, and lessens the impact on the brain at least a bit if you take a shot to the jaw.


True story. One of my students did sparring without a mouth piece.  During sparring he moved his head back so quick to avoid a punch which caused his jaw to close with enough force that it chipped his tooth.  I have that on video too.  lol.    Now he wears a mouth piece. Hard lesson learned.


----------



## wingerjim (Mar 6, 2017)

DanT said:


> Im red gloves, any constructive criticism is much appreciated.


Hi Dan, over all you fought well with good balance between punches and kicks as well as you switched up from right hand to left hand to keep your opponent guessing and off guard. If I coached you and you are asking for feedback I would advise you to see you punch with straighter punches as you seemed to come in with more of a hammering move vs straight move. You seemed to looking for your opponents hands vs just punching and if you find the hand, go around it and if you did not find the hand, then just follow it in. You might have missed out on a lot of contact with your opponent doing what you were doing vs just follow the punch in as long as there was no resistance. Just curious, how long have you studies vs your opponent in this video? Other than that your wing chun showed through and again I liked the mix of kicks and punches.


----------



## Nobody Important (Mar 12, 2017)

DanT said:


> Im red gloves, any constructive criticism is much appreciated.


Keep at it DanT, don't worry about it too much, the more you do the more you. progress. Best advice I can give is Bik Da, Sim Da (Press & Hit, Evade & Hit). All structural issues will work themselves out when your body gets a feel for your style & approach. Heed your coaches advice & work on technical flaws they address. Mistakes are some of the best teachers, recognize them and explore to iron them out.


----------

